# Buckeye Lake Saugeye 5/14/10 - Be Quiet!!!



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Went out around 7am, and had good luck all the way thru to 2pm. 

Something I picked up on when I was driving home this afternoon. Most of the fish, and all of the biggest fish I caught came when I was drifting. Did pretty well with the electric trolling motor, too. But, things were slow when I ran the big motor. I'll be heading back out there in a couple days, and I'm gonna continue my experiment and see if being quiet helps me sneak up on 'em.

All in all, caught ~20-22 fish. Three dinks, and the rest were 15-16" or better. Couple crappie, too, but they got tossed back to make room for more saugeye.

Healthy number of boats out in the morning. If you were out there, I was the dude in the dorky hat in the white and silver 14'. Yes, I still have my orange tape on my trolling motor...from two years ago.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Ran into the same thing at Piedmont years ago. The fish shut off if you used the gas motor and sometimes when you used the elec. too much. We used it just enough to keep the boat straight while we drifted. Fished that way for years there when I could afford to drive there all the time. I have tried it at Salt Fork and Seneca both and it seems to work well there also.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

May also be that the weather has been all over the place and the fish were sluggish, just slowing down to a drift would likely be enough to make the difference. In water that shallow, I would think you'd be better without the big motor anyway. For me on buckeye I've just always caught better fish casting. Great numbers though, good job.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Excellent catch SweetFeet. I noticed how much Buckeye and Indian coincided with near identical results last year. Saugeye hitting great during may for both lakes,but took a major downturn for june and july.

I believe in the moon phases and we're dead on the New Moon. 2 days prior,day of,and day after the main moon phases. Full Moon the best,New Moon is very good,and 1st/last quarter excellent as well.
Hopefully my results tomorrow morning at Indian will be productive!

I use a 6 hp nissan 4 stroke and I can catch those saugeye.Very quiet and no smoke. 4 hrs + trolling per gallon doesn't hurt the pocketbook as well!

My electric motor is too week to troll the very wavy Indian "Main lake",but I'm looking into an I-Pilot for my major upgrade next year.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

me and beernut fished there yesterday and trolled with the big motor the whole time and caught a whole bunch of saugeye but we didnt troll the same spot for a long time. i fished by myself from 7 am until beernut got there about 1 and i caught atleast 25 saugeye and hit a school of stripers and caught about a dozen or so in less than a half hour. all fish i caught by myself were released including some 17-19 inch saugeye. when beernut got there we kept our 12 and were off the lake by 3 oclock with some throwbacks in that time. firetiger sr5 early in the morning then blue and silver the rest of the time. had probably a dozen dinks all day but the majority of them were 14-16 inches. action was pretty much steady all day with a few lulls of about 20 minutes at times. i think we are going back to jigging tomorrow with a little bit of trolling.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

well me and beernut went again today and not as productive as thursday but still caught fish. caught about 15 saugeye with only 4 of them would have been big enough to eat and the rest were dinks. all but 2 were caught trolling. we tried jigging with minnows and twister tails and then tried vibes and couldnt get anything going. we did however get into some stripers fishing over the side of the boat with just minnows a gold hook and a decent size split shot with no bobber. i was trying to get live minnows right down in the stumps and the stripers were nailing them. it was fun with the crappie poles however. needed a good chop on the water to get things going but i guess it cant be perfect all the time. guys that were trolling bottom bouncers seemed like they were doing peretty good from what i seen.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

At least you guys got I to some fish!

Friend of a friend caught a 28" there on Friday evening. 

I'm heading back out in the morning, and I'll report back with some findings.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I had caught 28 stripers,4 saugeyes,2 channels,and a perch. The crappie was small so i threw him back. I have to look him up when he hits 14 
The perch suprised me. He hit my crank bait that was 3 inches. Nice size for here at buckeye. Ny buddies were in the boat with me, and kept saying i had the best seat on the boat.
But they been saying that for the last 3 weeks .


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Went back out on Sunday. Fishing wasn't nearly as fast paced as it was on Friday, but still ended up with a few good fish. The lake was as busy as I've ever seen it, which I'm sure didn't help the situation. Looked like a bass tourney and maybe a saugeye tourney going on?!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

there was a tourny on sunday i was fishing in it we caught probly 40 eyes biggest was 20" best day of the year so far


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweetfeet-
Sorry about the picture of the "two hogs" that was sent to you!....LOL. I am cropping a better picture that I will post on here.


----------

